# Blah



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Fine...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.

You already have 2 parts. The ThunderBolt & CyanogenMod. 


kjmmarion said:


> What ever happened to UD?


Dunno but I hope it never returns as the Android community is much better without it.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.
> 
> You already have 2 parts. The ThunderBolt & CyanogenMod.
> Dunno but I hope it never returns as the Android community is much better without it.


What is ultimate droid


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> What is ultimate droid


An old kang. It was CyanogenMod themed.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

kjmmarion said:


> This would be epic!
> 
> What ever happened to UD?


Heard he was hiding out waiting for someone to port ICS sooooo he can come out wit his ICS rom.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> What is ultimate droid


http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/android-soap-opera-ultimate-droid

tl;dr version. Took CM, changed a couple things and called it his own. The community is better off without it.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> What is ultimate droid


Hes the Vanilla Ice of android


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Hes the Vanilla Ice of android


Milli Vanilli? LOL


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Hes the Vanilla Ice of android


There's a difference.

Queen: Dun dun dun dun duh-duh.
Vannilla Ice: Dun dun dun duh-duh-duh-duh.

COMPLETELY DIFFERENT


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> There's a difference.
> 
> Queen: Dun dun dun dun duh-duh.
> Vannilla Ice: Dun dun dun duh-duh-duh-duh.
> ...


LMAO! Exactly!


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Ultimate Droid. Now there's something I had hoped would have been left behind when I abandoned my Moto Droid.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

skinien said:


> There's a difference.
> 
> Queen: Dun dun dun dun duh-duh.
> Vannilla Ice: Dun dun dun duh-duh-duh-duh.
> ...


Ha ha that's great. But you all loved vanilla ice and you know it. I LICKEE BOOM BOOM DOWWWN.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait wrong white 90's rapper.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Wait wrong white 90's rapper.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Stop collaborate and listen ice is back with a brand new edition... yep went there...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Stop collaborate and listen ice is back with a brand new edition... yep went there...
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


*"Ice is back with a brand new INVENTION"


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> *"Ice is back with a brand new INVENTION"


Somethin' grabs ahold of me tightly, 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Lmao Mmmmk gonna close this one down. 
My fault for getting it started.


----------

